# Single side draft weber on a 1.8l 8v



## obrut77 (Jun 5, 2017)

Trying to find some info on this intake and carb setup that came on a mk1 rabbit, the engine is a 84 or 85 GTI 1.8. I'm not sure about the uneven runner lengths but I don't know much at webers or 1.8l VWs. Any information on this setup would be great, is it good, bad etc


----------



## dougkehl (Nov 30, 2011)

It's a pretty basic set up that will yield better performance than say a Weber 32/36 carb, but with less up keep than a dual Weber DCOE carb set up. It looks to be a genuine Italian Weber as well which is nice. It's probably also a 40mm DCOE.

The uneven runners will be fine in terms of performance. While maybe not ideal if you're building a full blown race engine and are trying to squeeze every last ounce of power out of the engine (you'd want dual Weber DCOE's for this kind of application anyway), for street applications of any kind with an 1.8l 8v you'll be fine and it will run and sound great. 

My dad and his buddy ran this same set up on a civic back in the 80's and it was always reliable and ripped for a little engine with just a big cam and this carb set up. I run dual Weber DCOE 45s on my 16v in my Mk1 now and if I were to buy a Mk1 Rabbit for daily driving duties I'd 100% bolt this to my 1.8l 8v and drive the crap out of it if I didn't feel like using the CIS. Like I mentioned before, it will be perfectly reliable and the engine will run and sound great if set up correctly.


----------



## obrut77 (Jun 5, 2017)

Thanks for the info. Its a 45DCOE


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Does anyone know if this setup is still available ? I would like to run this on my next project.


----------

